# iOS7 not sleeping?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been using the Stream for over a year now while going to bed. The way it has always worked is if I fall asleep during a show when it gets to the end of that show the TiVo app goes into a state where it allows the iPad to fall asleep. So I wake up in the morning and the screen is off and the iPad is charged.

A few times over the last week, after upgrading to iOS7, I've woke up in the morning with the screen still on, paused on the final frame in the video. This not only means my screen was on a static image for 6+ hours, which can't be good, but it means the iPad doesn't charge because I'm using a 5v iPhone charger in the bedroom and apparently that's not enough for it to charge while the screen is on.

I ran some tests while awake and it's sporadic. Sometimes when it gets to the end of a show it puts up the "delete?" dialog and the iPad falls asleep after 5 minutes. Sometimes it stalls at the end and the iPad never goes to sleep. Doesn't seem to be any pattern as to why either one occurs.

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Happened again last night. Woke up at 5am and my iPad was paused on a single frame of video and never fell asleep.


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fascinating.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ugh! Happened again last night. This time the program actually froze somewhere in the middle, not sure what that's about.

I ran a test and it looks like the Apple clock app can set a timer to "stop playing" after X minutes and it does effect the TiVo app, so I'm going to start using this as a sleep timer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is getting annoying. I've figured out that the reason it doesn't sleep is because the video freezes at some point in the show after I've fallen asleep. Now it's starting to freeze while I'm actually using it. Last night it froze twice within 5 minutes. The weird part is if I just minimize the app for a second and then relaunch it says "buffering" for a second and the video starts playing again. So it's not like the Stream is locking up or I'm losing network connectivity. It's like it's running out of buffer for some reason and it doesn't know how to recover when it does. I've been using a standalone Stream for over a year and never had this problem before. So it's either my Roamio or the update to iOS or subsiquent update to the iOS app causing the problem. I should hook up my old Stream and use it for a few days and see if that helps at all. That'll tell me if it's the Roamio or not.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Try the classic 'Uninstall and reinstall' the tivo app?

Reboot the Ipad?

Reboot the source? Stream/Roameo

Are you running IOS 7.0.3? there's supposed to be a lot of bug fixes in there... And I'm sure more are coming....

And Tivo's out of home steaming code is new too, so it might have affected the in-home stuff...


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't have any proof but I think it was the last update for the Roamio's with the new streaming code. MRS streaming between my Roamios has been flaky since. The issues are intermittent, enough to know that something is not quite right but not enough to put my finger on the issue yet.

It doesn't help that we received so many updates recently with new Roamio code, new iOS app, new version of iOS, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Rebooted everything last night and saw one pause, but it recovered. And when I woke up the TiVo app was on the "delete now" dialog, so it seems to have made it through the night. I'm getting a new iPad on Monday which has faster mimio networking so if this is a networking issue that should take care of it.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> ...I'm getting a new iPad on Monday which has faster mimio networking so if this is a networking issue that should take care of it.


I'm not sure I follow, why would you think that would take care of it? The existing iPads should have plenty of bandwidth to handle in home streaming.

MIMO on the new iPad will improve the bandwidth but in home streaming should not require antenna bonding to be successful. I think a better avenue to pursue is to reconnect your old Stream as you previously suggested to eliminate the Stream (and the updated code) in the Roamio as a variable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My bedroom is in the back corner of my house about as far away from the wifi signal as I can get. So I'm hoping the MIMO antenna will help with reception back there. Although I've been using my Stream for nearly a year just fine, so it does seem odd that I would have a connection problem now. The only other difference besides iOS7 is I bought a Roamio Pro which replaced the standalone Stream. But I had that for a couple weeks before iOS7 and I never had this problem.

Maybe it's not the network at all and just the speed of the iPad. Since getting iOS7 I've seen quite a few lag issues on my iPad3. Games that will stall for a second, words that I'll type and will take a second to appear on screen, etc.... Maybe the TiVo app is just stalling and not able to recover. If that's the case the new iPad might help too.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> My bedroom is in the back corner of my house about as far away from the wifi signal as I can get. So I'm hoping the MIMO antenna will help with reception back there. Although I've been using my Stream for nearly a year just fine, so it does seem odd that I would have a connection problem now. The only other difference besides iOS7 is I bought a Roamio Pro which replaced the standalone Stream. But I had that for a couple weeks before iOS7 and I never had this problem.
> 
> Maybe it's not the network at all and just the speed of the iPad. Since getting iOS7 I've seen quite a few lag issues on my iPad3. Games that will stall for a second, words that I'll type and will take a second to appear on screen, etc.... Maybe the TiVo app is just stalling and not able to recover. If that's the case the new iPad might help too.


So many variables with your situation, with all of the software updates, hardware changes etc. 

If you think its signal strength, shouldnt you test it closer to the router/access point, and then maybe move the router or get a second, closer access point setup? The new IPad might not be enough if interference/signal strength is the problem. Or your router might be starting to die?

I wonder if IOS 7 is lacking in optimizations/ doesnt run quite right on the IPad 3 as it was the shortest-lived model... or if yours is simply acting up/dying. The way you say its doing things like lagging when you're typing...

The A5x is pretty much the same as the A5 as far a CPU performance goes, I'd think that there would be alot of *****ing out there about performance if IOS 7 was a dog on that generation of chip.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Happened again last night. Woke up at 5am and my iPad was paused on a single frame of video and never fell asleep.


I use the app a lot on two iPads. Both are running iOS 7 - never seen this.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

I like to leave a bunch of shows downloading to my ipad when I go to bed at night. The shows all download successfully but my ipad remains awake in the shows on my ipad screen. I think it started when I received the ipad software update that has the "What to Watch" option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Crap happened again last night. I put on an episode of Colbert and promptly fell asleep. Woke up at 8:00am this morning and the screen was still on and frozen at about 24 minutes of a 31 minute recording. 

As I said I've had a standalone Stream since the day they came out and have been using it with this iPad the whole time. I've never had this problem until recently. I did have a few connectivity issues in the beginning but I replaced a G access point with an N access point, and moved it's location so it was a little closer to the bedroom, and never had any trouble other then an occasional issue getting streams to start that required a reboot of the Stream.

I had the Roamio for at least a week before I got the iOS7 update and I don't remember having this problem, which is why I blamed it on iOS7 and the accompanying TiVo app update, but I guess it could be the Roamio.

I'm getting my new iPad today. I'm going to try that for a few days and see if I have this problem. If I do I'll hook up the standalone stream and use it for a while and see if I still have the problem. If I still have the problem then I'm back to blaming iOS7 or the TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well wasn't the iPad. Happened again last night on my new iPad Air. However there was a new release of the TiVo app today with "bug fixes" so I'm going to give it another night or two. If that doesn't work I'll plug in my standalone Stream and see how that works.


----------



## marinrain (Oct 30, 2001)

I have seen this happen recently with a few other apps - also a video app stops randomly


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Happened again last night, so the update obviously didn't fix anything. I'm going to try the standalone Stream to night and see how that fares.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Happened again last night, so the update obviously didn't fix anything. I'm going to try the standalone Stream to night and see how that fares.


 Since you are going to setup standalone stream, please also compare download speeds of standalone Stream vs Roamio Stream that were supposedly throttled recently. We're trying to figure out if the throttling was due to Stream firmware update or iOS App software update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Happened again last night, so the update obviously didn't fix anything. I'm going to try the standalone Stream to night and see how that fares.


I have the same problem - I experienced it with both my stand alone Stream and now my Roamio based Stream. I see this problem during internal streaming and out of home streaming.

During video playback the Stream freezes - sometimes it recovers, other times it does not. It seems like the IOS app is loosing connectivity to the Stream and not gracefully reconnecting. If you fast foward too many times you can usually force the fault.

I have FIOS (similar for both of us Dan)

I am wondering if setting a static IP or some other router configuration will help with the connection.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In my case this is happening with internal streaming, so no router configuration is involved. Although there are some network things that changed when I got the the Roamio as well. (lots of variables)

First off until very recently the shows I watched in bed were only available on analog channels, which mean I recoded them on the Premiere in my office. The standalone Stream and my wifi AP are also all in my office, so everything was connected via Ethernet. When I added the Roamio that moved the Stream downstairs so the show now had to be streamed from the upstairs Premiere, down to the Roamio via MoCa, then the transcoded stream had to go back over MoCa to the wifi AP. I don't remember if that caused much of a problem because a couple weeks after I got my Roamio my cable company started simulcasting and I was able to move all mt shows to the Roamio. So now the shows are on the Roamio, transcoded internally, and then sent out via MoCa to the AP. There is still MoCa involved, but it's only transmitting the compressed signal so the bandwidth requirements are really low.

Tonight I'm going to try watching the show from the Roamio but through the Stream in my office. So in this case the full resolution show will be going across MoCa and the compressed version will be going through Ethernet to the AP. If that doesn't work I'm going to move the shows over to the office Premiere and try it just like I use to do. If that still fails then I know it's not a networking problem and not a Roamio problem so it must be an iOS7 or TiVo app problem. I'll keep everyone posted on the results.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, maybe I am stretching... 

But I am seeing this happen both internally and externally. 

When it freezes I will kill the app and then try to restart the stream, often it will not be able to find the Stream device immediately. If I come back in a few minutes later it will work fine - so I am pretty sure the connection between the IOS app and the TiVo stream is being lost.

It happened to me just last evening during OOH streaming using a pretty good WiFi network watching Agents of Shield.

If you want me to test anything, just let me know.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Since you are going to setup standalone stream, please also compare download speeds of standalone Stream vs Roamio Stream that were supposedly throttled recently. We're trying to figure out if the throttling was due to Stream firmware update or iOS App software update.


Seems that there might be some validity to this. I transferred a 30 minute show at "Best" via the standalone Stream and it only took 10 minutes. The same show transferred via the Roamio's internal Stream took 13 minutes. Not a huge difference, but a difference.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Used standalone Stream last night and it still froze, so this is not specifically related to the Roamio.

Tonight I'm going to move the recordings I want to watch to my Premiere to eliminate the MoCa network as a potential cause of the issue. If that doesn't work then I'm back to blaming iOS7 and/or the TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK for last night's test I used the standalone Stream and my Premiere, which is connected via Ethernet to both the Stream and the wifi AP, as the source. Same result!  So whatever the problem is it seems to be related to iOS7 or the TiVo app update that came with it. I wish there was a way to revert my old iPad to iOS6 I'd try that and see if it "fixes" the problem. But at this point I'm out of troubleshooting options. Which means my only choice is to start using the clock app as a sleep timer. It has a "stop playing" option after a set time which seems to work for allowing the iPad to sleep even if the TiVo video freezes.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone done any testing to confirm that the Tivo, Stream, and iOS device aren't losing network connection/disconnecting during the video freezes? 

I don't stream to my iPad often at home from the Tivo but other video streaming apps (HBO, SHO, On Demand, etc.) are working fine on iOS7 so far.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did as much as I could to eliminate a potential network problem. Although last night I was testing some downloads and every single one of them made it to completion and as soon as they did the iPad screen dimmed like it was about to go to sleep. So whatever this is it's only effecting streaming.

I'd be more inclined to believe it was a network issue if I'd ever experienced this issue even once back when I was running iOS6. I bought my Stream the day they were released and used it without ever having this problem until iOS7 came along. A lot of things in my setup changed around that same time, so I was initially weary about blaming iOS7 but I did extensive testing ultimately reverting my entire system back to what it was when I know it worked and I still had the problem. So I came to the conclusion that it must be iOS7. Maybe it has something to do with that new background update it allows programs to do?


----------



## Rohardi (Oct 19, 2013)

Reeboot


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Same problems here, very annoying. Streaming worked flawlessly until the update that contained the OOH streaming. Really wish Tivo would fix this. I've called a couple of times and they say it's nothing something they are aware of.


----------

